# Sheet-Metal Forming Processes



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2009)

Sheet-Metal Forming Processes



الرابط


http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/MPEM pdf_files/Ch07.pdf​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (27 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. مجهود رائع لكم منا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى جواد .. نورت الملتقى


----------



## بسمة بغداد (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع كنت محتاجتة جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على الردود الف شكر وان شاء الله الموضوع يكون فيه افاده


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mostafa adil (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عاشت الايادي


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## الحمنراني (2 مايو 2009)

الف شكر مجهود رائع...............................


----------



## السعيد نصير (5 مايو 2009)

الف شكر 
مجهود ممتاز ...............


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## عبدالحميد منور (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيك الصحه والعفيه


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا ً على هذا المجهود الرائع وارجو من الله أن يسدد خطاك ويمتعك بالصحة للإفادة 
م.م/ وليد عيسى


----------



## abdelillah44 (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى جواد k oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر مجهود رائع اخي ماهر


----------



## بيكو (1 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر ....................................


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في عملك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا ولكن من فضلك هل لديك أية معلومات بالتحديد عن عملية (Hole Flanging) مع ملاحظة أنها ليست سحب أو Strech Forming مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمران احمد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى و الى الامام دائما و نتتظر منك المزيد بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2009)

قرأت كل الردود من اخوانى اشكركم جميعا والى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح الف شكر


----------



## eng .magda (21 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## frindly heart (27 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## _mhefny (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس بشار هاشم (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ةجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## mechano al qayssi (24 أبريل 2012)

يسلمو ع المجهود المميز


----------



## korzaty (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله في عملك ​


----------



## Abu Laith (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك الازدهار وافينا بكل جديد ..


----------



## abdou_ett (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي يمكن نستقيد منو ...


----------



## zakimc (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي و وفقك الله الى مزيد من العمل الصالح.


----------



## leon.505ali (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سعيد ابو شلبى (7 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ...بعد اذنكم كيف انزل الكتاب sheet metal
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## eng.mohamedali (29 يوليو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

الرابط هذا من سنة 2009 وتقريبا فصل التحميل منة


----------

